# EEA family permit unmarried couple



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello,
I am new here and I write because I would like to receive some help
I am italian and my boyfriend is Mexican, we have been together since 2010 and lived together almost since then.
We are about to start the process the get a EEA family permit for unmarried partners.
We have letters from landlords certifying we have lived together for more than two years, friends letters confirming the genuine nature of our relationship, pictures, mails, letters, plane tickets of our trips around the world, I have a letter of acceptance from a UK university and an employment certificate stating I will get a job as soon as I arrive to London, my boyfriend can show he has savings and that his father is paying for virtually anything he needs.
The application is online, however in order to complete the application we need to book an appointment at visa4uk in order to get my boyfriend's biometric data.
Now, here is where it gets confusing; do I bring supporting documents together with my printed application form to our appointment ( I mean as hard copy) or do I attach them somehow in the application form online?
Any additional help is appreciated, as it could save my life :wave:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

To qualify as unmarried partners you need to prove that you have been living in a relationship akin to marriage for at least 2 years. That means proving joint responsibilities like joint tenancy, joint bills and joint bank accounts. Letters from friends are subjective, prove nothing and will not be considered. You also need proof of comprehensive sickness insurance.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

I have actually called the Consulate and they told me that the insurance is necessary just when applying for UK resident card. 
We never opened a bank account together or similar things because or I was a visitor in his country or he was a visitor in mine, and meanwhile we travelled a lot!
the girl on the telephone told me that this shouldn't be a big issue.
What else can I provide?

thaaaaank you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Travelling together doesn't count towards proving 2 years of cohabitation. You need solid documentation that you have lived together for 2 years. That means leases in joint names, bills in joint names and joint bank accounts. If you don't have those things, you're unlikely to be successful.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Why notarized letters from our landlords are not considered as a solid evidence? We have been living together for almost 3 years, but as I said, when you enter a country as a visitor you cannot get joint accounts or similar things.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Is that your only evidence? That's not going to be enough. You don't have leases in both your names? Utility bills in both of your names? Joint bank accounts? Other evidence that you have lived at the same address? Other correspondence showing that you have lived together?


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

We have always rent our flat, so the landlord had everything under his name when it comes to utility bills. I have official letters (from work, bank and university) showing the same address as my boyfriend's, and stupid stuff like cable tv receipts. ???


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> Hello,
> I am new here and I write because I would like to receive some help
> I am italian and my boyfriend is Mexican, we have been together since 2010 and lived together almost since then.
> We are about to start the process the get a EEA family permit for unmarried partners.
> ...


Submission of documents will depend on the country you are applying from, please read carefully the instructions provided at the end of the on-line application.

You have stated to have letters from various landlords as well as individual statements of services showing the same address.

If those facts are true, then you can apply for an EEA-FP and submit those supporting documents. Comprehensive Sickness Insurance (CSI) isn't required for this process.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

*documents*

Thank you for your answer!
Our present contract, which is more than a year old, is signed and under names of both of us. Is this a strong evidence?
In my bank statement there is proof I have paid the rent where we both lived in London (I can confirm the address) , plus proof I have paid for some of our trips ( his name, but my credit cards details) should I add this too?
I really really appreciate your help; I have red as much as possible, but some things are not clear at all


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> Our present contract, which is more than a year old, is signed and under names of both of us. Is this a strong evidence?
> In my bank statement there is proof I have paid the rent where we both lived in London (I can confirm the address) , plus proof I have paid for some of our trips ( his name, but my credit cards details) should I add this too?
> I really really appreciate your help; I have red as much as possible, but some things are not clear at all


You can add (and should) add as many legit documents as you can in order to sustain your relationship.

You have to produce solid evidence of living together in a continuos relationship for a minimum of two years, otherwise your efforts will be wasted.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Jrge for your reply.
I will give a list of what I am able to provide until now:

- letter from my landlord in UK stating we lived together for six months (from february until July 2012)
- another letter from the same person certifying we will live permanently at xxx address in London as soon as we arrive
- official letters received at our address in London (both mine and my boyfriend's)
- bank statement showing I was paying rent to my landlord
- letters from my parents showing we lived in Italy for 3 months in their house
- letters received at our italian address
- letter from my relatives showing we lived in New York for 3 months (plus my boyfriend US VISA registred at this address)
- skype calls and mails during 2 months we were apart
- contract signed from both of us in Mexico, since April 2013
- proof or rent paid by him
- pregnancy test sent at this address ( I have lost the baby unfortunately)
- few letters which show my signature at our actual mexican address
- certificate of employment in UK for me (as soon as I arrive)
- Acceptance from UK university for me
- bank statement showing he has savings and that his father will pay for everything
-letter from friend certifying the genuine nature of our relationship
- tons of pictures, letters, mail, calls
- receipt of engagement ring-
- receipt of my trip to Mexico in 2011 to meet his family
- airplane tickets showing his name paid by me
- other train/air tickets
- a presentation letter and my personal letter certifying he will stay with me.
I think this is all for now.
All the letters I am providing are notarized.

I do know what else to add!!!! What do you think?
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> Thanks Jrge for your reply.
> I will give a list of what I am able to provide until now:
> 
> - letter from my landlord in UK stating we lived together for six months (from february until July 2012)
> ...


If I were an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO) I will deny your application. According to your account of time lived akin to marriage, it only adds up to 12 months and indicates more of a boyfriend-girlfriend long distance relationship.

My sympathy for having lost your child. 

Please breakdown with more details. For example:

December 2010 - July 2011: Lived in USA. 123 Main St. Any town.
August 2011 - January 2012: Lived in Mexico. 123 Main St.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you.
Why do you say distance relationship?
In the lasts two years we've been apart for only two months.
We have been living together since the 9th of September 2010, we lived at the same address in London until August 2012 ( we left few times to avoid overstaying), and my landlord can confirm this. 
In 2011 we left London for a long period, we stayed in Italy few months, then he went to Mexico and after a month I joined him there to meet his family. We returned to London ( he had a student visitor visa) and I started university, until August 2012 when I left London for good cause they denied entrance to him for suspecting overstaying.
We haven't got married cause we want both family to be present, but at this moment is quite hard.
What do you suggest??


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

So, if I had a contract signed on September 2010 until August 2012, signed from both of us it would be perfect right?
Even when we left London we kept paying, no stopping for two years.
What do you think??


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!!!!!!!!:horn:


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> Thank you.
> *1.- Why do you say distance relationship?*
> In the lasts two years we've been apart for only two months.
> We have been living together since the 9th of September 2010, we lived at the same address in London until August 2012 ( we left few times to avoid overstaying), and my landlord can confirm this.
> ...


1.- I have based my suggestion on the timelines you have stated. 


If you have plenty of legit evidence of a relationship akin to marriage lasting at least 2 years, then you (your partner) should be ready to apply for an EEA-FP.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

My fault, maybe I haven't been really clear.
I will tell you again what legit documents I have starting from September 2010:

- notarized Letter from my landlord stating we lived at the same address from September 2010 until July 2012
- lodger agreement signed from both of us from Septmber 2010 until July 2012
- official evidence of this address, both mine and my boyfriend's (His student visitor visa for example)
- notarized letter from my parents stating we lived in Rome from July 2012 until November 2012
- proof of this address
- notarized letter from my uncle in US stating we lived in his house from November 2012 until February 2013
- my boyfriend's visa with my relatives address on it
- letters, mail etc for the 2 months we were apart (March-April 2013)
- contract signed from the both of us in Mexico from May 2013 until present
- evidence of this address
- plus all the other evidence I stated earlier

However we left our apartment in London for 5 months (February 2011), and other short periods here and there in order to avoid overstayig, but we kept paying the rent, is that going to be ok?
Tons of mails/letters/calls during months we were apart and proof I went to Mexico in 2011 to meet his family.
What do you think?

THAAAAANKS =)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know. You do seem to have a lot of gaps in your cohabitation record and this will be seized upon I'd assume by ECO.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

However in the last 2 years we have been apart just for two months; these are the years that really count right?
He was visitor there, so we had to leave.
What can I do about these gaps you rightly mention?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In the majority of cases when you were "living" with your boyfriend it sounds as though you were VISITING whichever country you were in.

i.e. _We have been living together since the 9th of September 2010, we lived at the same address in London until August 2012 ( *we left few times to avoid overstaying)*, and my landlord can confirm this. 
_
_notarized letter from my uncle in US stating we lived in his house from November 2012 until February 2013_

Staying somewhere for a few months, even if residing in the same accommodation, does not constitute living together as neither of you had residence status - you were just visitors.

To qualify for "living together" status both of you must have permission to live in the country for periods over and above what a tourist is able to do; and have proof of bank accounts, credit card bills, joint utility bills, payslips possibly to show your "centre of life" is at that place.

As you say you have been travelling with him, and his father pays for most of his needs. Not a basis for non married EEA permit.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Staying as visitor usually doesn't count as living together. Getting married will solve all your problems.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Even with contracts signed by him and things like that it doesn't count as living together???


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

billacaro said:


> Even with contracts signed by him and things like that it doesn't count as living together???


There is no doubt that you lived together but only as visitors to a country and not as permanent residents. 

Living together while as a visitor to a country does not count towards an unmarried partner visa since your stay in any one place was transitory. Even when you had the contract in London for two years you had to leave because, presumably, your boyfriend was in the UK as a visitor and could only stay there for 6 months.

You have not shown any documentation which show you as an independent couple, supporting yourselves and living as such on a permanent basis in a country where you can both reside.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Are you sure about this?
I have checked almost anywhere and I couldn't find information like this.
I mean this is non sense!!!!
Thank you for your reply anyway =)


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

OK.

Maybe if I ask the following question you will understand your problem?

Where have you lived together where you have not had to leave the country because one or the other (or both of you) were visitors, or on restricted visas and not had permanent residency.

You state:

Lived in Rome with parents from July 2012 until Nov 2012
Lived in US from Nov 2012 until Feb 2013 (this must have been as visitors)
March to April 2013 apart (why?)
Lived in Mexico May 2013 until present (do YOU have a permanent residency in Mexico?)

From the above one would presume that you don't have a permanent home together - something the immigration authorities would be looking for in order to provide an unmarried couple visa.

Our expert Jorge has already said that based on your info you don't qualify for EEA unmarried partner permit.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

It is not an unmarried couple visa, but a EEA family permit. I am simply asking what else I can do, or where exactly I can find and read about this rule.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> It is not an unmarried couple visa, but a EEA family permit. I am simply asking what else I can do, or where exactly I can find and read about this rule.


The best way and only option as I see it, it's by challenging the regulations. Therefore, just apply.

If granted, then we could ask for an updated guidance. If rejected, then you only correct the reasons why it was rejected and reapply.

Any rejection(s) doesn't count towards immigration history.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Jrge, thank you very much for your answer, I think you're right, I have nothing to lose.
Can you help me with my documents?
What to include, what is unnecessary, how to present everything.
I really don't want to be pedant, but I'm lost and desperate!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> Jrge, thank you very much for your answer, I think you're right, I have nothing to lose.
> Can you help me with my documents?
> What to include, what is unnecessary, how to present everything.
> I really don't want to be pedant, but I'm lost and desperate!


Must documents:

* Evidence of relationship akin to marriage. Minimum 2 years of cohabitation is a must.
* Certified Copy of EU National's passport (your passport) this is done at any consulate. 
* Cover letter from EU National (you) [there's a sample here in the forum]
* Include a few pictures showing progression on your relationship. 

Other procedures: 
* Print and mock this form: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270530/vaf5.pdf

* Complete online application
* Give biometrics 

Read the guidance that's at the end of the VAF5 Form herein linked to, then try to fill it out and -if- you have real doubt come back here. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you, I am starting right now.
Just one more thing: do you think I should suit evidence of our cohabitation in London or just evidence about the last 2 years? If yes, do I need to state somewhere he was a visitor and then student visitor?

Ah,
Any paper which is not the original must be notarized right? ( e.g confirmation letter from my parents it's a copy).

Thank you, 
You don't know what your help means to me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to remind OP that what Jrge isn't saying is you are eligible for EEA family permit. All he is saying is just apply and see what happens. We think trying to prove 2-year cohabitation through a series of visits is not permitted and your application is likely to be denied. So that you know what you are doing.

A bit of background info. EEA rules state that unmarried couples must be in 'durable' relationship without defining what it means. UK uses the criteria for unmarried partnership under UK immigration rules to definite it, and UK law doesn't allow cohabitation to be built on a series of visits. This used to be permitted but a revision in 2012 has swept it away and you need to be on a long-term visa such as student or worker to prove co-habitation.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

How many chances do you think I have?
I mean, have you ever had similar cases when there was an actual denial?
I am trying to find information about this rule/law but I am unable to find it.
If it is not written then it cannot be a current rule right?
Guys, all I'm saying is that I'm kind of lost, as you are my only direct source of information, so any further help is appreciated ;(


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The rule is there as I have described. Durable relationship under EEA rules is interpreted by Home Office on the same criteria as unmarried partnership under UK immigration rules, which state you cannot build 2-year cohabitation history through a series of visits. You must have lived together continuously for 2 years, with only short gaps in between for work reasons (e.g. changing jobs or relocating). So having to separate in order not to overstay as visitor won't be acceptable.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you
Just one more question; does it apply just for visits in UK or worldwide?
I mean, we haven't been in UK in the last two years, ( Mexico and US) does it change anything or they check your status even if outside the UK?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. They will demand to see long-stay visa such as work or study in either country.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UK government is serious about trying to close down loopholes under EU rules and is applying the letter of the law to scrutinise applications. Since unmarried partners don't have automatic right under EU law, Home Office uses every power at its disposal to weed out weak or borderline cases. And even if you are lucky enough to get EEA permit, it's only valid for 6 months and the likelihood of being turned down for residence card is high.
But as Jrge says, you have nothing to lose by applying and see how you get on, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

I found this on the guidance for UK unmarried visa:
, chapter 8:

Chapter 8 section 9:

Where a couple claim that they have maintained their relationship during the 2 year period by merely visiting each other as often as they can, this will not be sufficient to satisfy these provision of the Rules. However where a couple have been living together in a committed relationship for the preceding 2 year period, barring short breaks, but have been dividing their time between countries (for example, by using the "visitor" category), this will be sufficient to meet the requirement.

In the last 2 years we have been apart for less than 2 months, and in general it has never been more than 2 months. The rule is written here. Am I right or there's something I am misunderstanding?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> How many chances do you think I have?
> I mean, have you ever had similar cases when there was an actual denial?
> I am trying to find information about this rule/law but I am unable to find it.
> If it is not written then it cannot be a current rule right?
> Guys, all I'm saying is that I'm kind of lost, as you are my only direct source of information, so any further help is appreciated ;(


Denials are on the rise. More and more applications are being rejected for small details.

We never recommend to get marry to apply for an entry, as it is a big decision. But based on what you have indicated, your chances to sponsor your partner are real limited.

Read the form I've shared and take the change. I am not saying your application will be approved.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's an old rule and only applies to those under transitional arrangement (prior to July 2012).


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Then if I get married they will deny it for marriage of convinence!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, if you can show evidence of a genuine relationship over several years, they may not.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

I made I list on page 1 and 3 with all the documents I can provide..more than this I really don't know what to do!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a situation where an unmarried partner visa has just recently been refused due to non compliance with the rules.


We responded to this in a similar fashion to this current thread. 

I note that the earlier OP was applying for a visa and not the EEA family permit but the unmarried partner rules are very comparable between both processes.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...sa-refused-advice-questions-about-appeal.html


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for your reply.
I think I will get married and apply soon after; I can prove we have been in a genuine relationship in the last 4 years, I don't really think there's ground for denial!


----------



## LizaBelle (Jul 31, 2014)

billacaro said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I think I will get married and apply soon after; I can prove we have been in a genuine relationship in the last 4 years, I don't really think there's ground for denial!


You will still have income requirements to meet.

I am new to posting, but I have lurked on here for years. If I may be so bold to post my thoughts. You seem desperate, are you running from something?
You need to get your thoughts together, and be methodical with your documents and thoughts. 

You can't approach your application in the manner you've approached your postings here.

There is much more to meeting requirements than time spent with your friend and requirements for income.
Character will be another factor, health insurance, etc.

You're in denial.
You can post all your reasons , it will still be up to the authorites.
You should listen to Joppa andothers. Save yourself grief and money.

As Cher would say...Get a Grip.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for your reply

To answer your more than bold question,
Yes I am running away from being a visitor over and over with my " friend" and I think that I have the right to do it.
I haven't spent time with him, we have more than 4 years living together.
I am not applying for a UK spouse visa but for a EEA family permit, so there are not income requirements, nor health insurance.

Take it easy


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey, I do have to agree with the others that you seem very desperate. I can understand you and I can very well relate to your frustration. A lot of people here are frustrated and in the same boat. I myself spend nearly 4 years backpacking with my partner and we know that these years are not really helpful for any kind of immigration purposes. We can show that we entered and left every country together, but in this mess of random passport stamps this is not really useful. There are millions of photos but there is not a single "official" document as we cycled. Maybe consider the whole marriage thing, it might make life easier. You can always have a later celebration with your family.

Please also check on the comprehensive sickness insurance as this is one pitfall people tend to overlook. Don't be one of them!

Best of luck! Being kind and patient and polite and understanding seems to get you a long way in England. And I know its hard sometimes.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey JFC,
Thank you for your reply.
As you said, it is frustrating and I'm just very tired.
My boyfriend has been accepted at a very good university in London, but we didn't get the money we hope to get, so we enroll online at the university of London; what we want now is just staying there with no need to pack every 6 months.

As for the health insurance, I've seen online and on other forums that it is a requirement for the UK residence card, so it will come at a later stage.
Am I right??


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

I just had another thought.. As my partner was not able to join my bank account I was able to get his name on the bank letter by listing him as person who could inherit my account. Might be worth a try.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

At this point I am simply dropping the idea if the permit for unmarried partners, I can all the contracts I want, but since 2010 we lived here and there as visitors, so it simply doesn't count!
We are thinking to get married, we really want to do it, we haven't done it because of our families!

So I will start fresh,
See what documents I need, submit all the evidence I have and keep my fingers crossed 
If you have any advice please share it with me!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


LizaBelle said:


> *You will still have income requirements to meet.*
> 
> I am new to posting, but I have lurked on here for years. If I may be so bold to post my thoughts. You seem desperate, are you running from something?
> You need to get your thoughts together, and be methodical with your documents and thoughts.
> ...


Your statement is completely inaccurate, and OP isn't in denial. As EU National she enjoys from the benefits of the freedom of movement. However, she is falling short of meeting some basic requirements.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> At this point I am simply dropping the idea if the permit for unmarried partners, I can all the contracts I want, but since 2010 we lived here and there as visitors, so it simply doesn't count!
> We are thinking to get married, we really want to do it, we haven't done it because of our families!
> 
> So I will start fresh,
> ...


You aren't listening. 

Apply and find out "the hard way" whether they will accept your case or not. Have the right reasons to get married.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Jrge,
I think I am not understanding.
Everybody here told me that my years living together as visitors do not count, and this is the strongest evidence I have!
What should I do?
What do you mean by "hard way"?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

He means just apply and see what happens. I do, however, remind you of the insurance. You will need it as far as I can see.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What Jrge is saying is that you have nothing to lose by applying with the evidence you have. Who knows, you may be successful. If not, then you will know where you stand and make other plans.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for your help guys,
I am just concerned because my Mexican visa is about to expire, and if my permit will be denied then we will be in trouble again.
Jrge stated I am missing the basic requirements, this is why I got even more confused.
Anyway, if you think I may have "good" chances then I will apply.
Just tell me please all the things I will need to know/have/show 

If I have copies ( for example my parents letter certifying we lived there is a copy) they must be notarized right?


----------



## LizaBelle (Jul 31, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your statement is completely inaccurate, and OP isn't in denial. As EU National she enjoys from the benefits of the freedom of movement. However, she is falling short of meeting some basic requirements.
> 
> ...


My mistake or misunderstanding.
However, I can't be the only one here who's head is spinning...reading and trying to interpret what is ...


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

LizaBelle,
I have started this thread cause I need help from people who actually know what they are talking about.
I know that what I write may be very confusing, but if it is too messy or your head is spinning too much then don't write, or at least refrain from writing inaccuracies.
As you can see I am pretty confused myself


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

billacaro said:


> Thank you for your help guys,
> I am just concerned because my Mexican visa is about to expire, and if my permit will be denied then we will be in trouble again.
> Jrge stated I am missing the basic requirements, this is why I got even more confused.
> Anyway, if you think I may have "good" chances then I will apply.
> ...


No one has said your chances are good. What has been said is that you have nothing to lose by applying so it's worth a shot.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, 
So I'm starting to to everything I need for the application form.
I have a question about how to present the documents; we will have an appointment for his biometric data, do I bring my documents with me?
How do I present pictures/mails/ skype etc?
Do I need to explain my supporting documents?
Which documents do I need to notarize?
Any extra information is welcome


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> Anyone?


Have you read the link I provided earlier? Have you read the guidance? Have you looked for the cover letter I told can be found on the forum?

FYI: I only give 5 free advises per thread, and when the person doesn't follow my instructions I ignore any further requests.

You have 2 left.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

I have checked the link and read the guidance, I should be able to fill the application I guess, it seemed clear to me.
However I haven't be able to find the cover letter or any other information related to the "presentation" of the supporting documents


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

For the presentation: make two piles (one original and one copies) and mark financials, private, ec. and keep the piles with string as bundles together. There are lists here on this forum showing what other people sent in. Just search the forum for EEA FP.

Here is a list:
1. application
2. biometric data sheet
3. 2 biometric visa photos of each
4. letter of person exercising treaty rights in the UK
5. proof of durable relationship (maybe include subcategories like bank accounts, travels, ec.)
6. recent payslips from UK company 
7. letter from employer/ university
8. certified passport copy

Make sure you label everything very clearly and in a way that it makes sense for others.

I attached translated documents after the original and used a text marker to draw attention to the important information in both (I guess some of your stuff would be in Spanish and Italian). I also got a person who speaks both languages (in my case English and German, she had an American and a German passport) to sign the documents, I attached her passport copies, and got her to explain that I have translated everything correctly (my immigration lawyer recommended this). I also offered to get the translation job done by an official translator if its needed. If I had documents like rent agreements that are 70plus pages I only translated the first page which had all the important stuff on it, but also offered to translate all 70 pages if needed. If I had documents dating back a few years I tried to approach these people to please repeat the information on the document. I attached all the documents.

We also included a table that detailed when we lived where (we moved a lot as well). This table also shows changes in address or explains that we lived with my grandmother rent free for a while to keep her company after my granddad passed away specifying date of his death. 

I put all my documents in a spreadsheet which I printed and attached to my bundles as index.

My cover letter explains our history together and all the documents included. If you search the forum in the left hand corner for "cover letter EEA FP" you get some examples and discussions.

Keep in mind that getting all the documents can take a while (I had to book an appointment to get my passport copy and my University took ages to provide me with a letter to support my case and showing my scholarship, ec.). As we had emailed payslips we wrote a letter to the head office, explained them what we needed, and they printed two payslips for us, signed and stamped them and wrote another letter saying that they are willing to provide more than two if needed. 

Hope that helps. I think I might have overdone it, but I wanted to be on the save side.


----------



## Taxguy (Aug 4, 2014)

The application will be made by your boyfriend and not by you. you don't even have to attend but they may need your passport.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Not sure what you are talking about, but there is nothing "to attend" to get the family permit. It's done via post.

YOU as EU national will have to write a letter "declaring that they’re travelling with you or that you’re coming to stay with them in the UK" (from the gov homepage).

Yes, your boyfriend should file the application, but that's pretty self-evident.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

JFC,
Thank you very much for your reply, I really appreciate you took the time to write that down.
I pretty much have everything ready, I don't have recent payslips (cause I am in Mexico on a tourist visa) but I have a certificate employment from a UK, I mean I will have the job as soon as I arrive there.
I will send evidence of us living together in London for 2 years, back in 2010, (a lodger agreement), however I don't know how to handle this.
We pay the rent for 2 years (even when we were not in London) but we had to leave few times because of his visa, do I simply submit the contract or do I have to explain something?

ps:
I know you said that everything is done online, however we will be given an appointment in order to get his biometric data, and then I suppose (I hope) on the same day we will be able to complete our application.

Thank you so so so so much! =)


----------



## BertineC (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't mean to muddy the waters here in this instance, but I just got my EEA unmarried partner FP in Stockholm last month and I DID have to go into an office with my evidence and speak with someone who went over the details and took my photo/biometrics. That office then submitted the information to London and everything was couriered back to me. When I applied in the US I had to post everything to NYC, with a biometrics appointment elsewhere. Just depends on how they have the applications centralized, but the system has changed in the last year or so.

OP: These applications are processed much faster than other UK visas and you should know pretty quickly if your partner has been issued the FP. Try not to overwhelm with evidence - we sent in 12 photos from various times of our relationship (with family, on trips, with our new pets), a copy of our last lease, copy of two years of showing him on my health insurance in the US, and a few of his last bank statements showing his address as the same on the lease and health insurance. Keep it clean with high quality evidence and a logical timeline the officer can follow easily.

Can you show any official mail arriving for him at the London flat you two rented, in addition to the flat lease with both your names on it? The idea is to prove you were officially resident there, otherwise just anyone could rent a place and pay rent but not live there. Did/do you have a few bank statements or other mail to show you lived there?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for your input. As far as I am aware biometrics have to be given in Mexico City and yes they clearly need to see you face to face for this (the letter will tell you where you will have to go). Out of interest Bertine, did you really ask you any questions? We only ended up showing them the letter inviting you to the appointment and the passport. No questions asked. We brought it all along anyway to be on the save side. We attached the letter that we attended the appointment to the application before sending it of. 

Bertine, could you tell us your time line for the application? Sorry if you posted this somewhere else before.

The issue for those two seems more or less that they have been living on tourist visas rather than being settled and struggle to provide what you call "high quality evidence". I think, not sure though, the questions have moved on to another thread in the forum.

Best wishes


----------



## BertineC (Mar 17, 2012)

For the US application I think it was maybe 6 days, but I had control over including an overnight delivery envelope for return. I overnighted it to NYC and got emails etc confirming receipt and where it was in the system.

For the Sweden application it was closer to 14 days, but that was made in high summer and the office had limited application times. I turned over my information and never heard a PEEP out of anyone until the DHL man arrived at the house with my packet. Supposedly you can track your application on the Teleperformance site, but that was a bunch of BS. I figured it would turn up sooner or later, and it did.

Interview - no questions were really asked, I asked if they wanted originals or copies (because I only have one original of my last lease) and I think he said whatever you want to send, but copies were fine. I essentially just reused all the evidence from my first EEA FP application, with a new cover letter, new visa photos, and some evidence showing where we are currently living in the UK. 

I agree that the issue does seem to be the visitor visa status. I was trying to remember if the new application form asks how your unmarried partner was living in your home country (in my case it was because he had a green card for the US). They may get tripped up there.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Guys thank for your help 
I have contacted a lawyer and he told that doesn't matter under what kind of visa we were/are living together.
Back in London I can prove I paid the rent, I have officials documents sent at that address, so does my boyfriend.
After London we stayed in Italy and US, with my relatives and they can certify this. What about these letters? Do I need to certify them or what?
And now we are in Mexico, renting an apartment since May 2013, with proofs of that.

The documentation process is kind of a struggle, I don't understand what documents needs to certified, translated, or both!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I just don't understand where your lawyer gets that information from. It's abundantly clear that Home Office uses the same criteria for unmarried partnership as for EEA family permit , and since 2012, using visitor visa/visa waiver to build up a record of cohabitation isn't permitted.
Every document should be original (if not, you need to explain why) and anything not in English must be professionally translated with certification.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't know why he gave this information, but this is his answer
"_If you can prove that you have been living together for at least 2 years (it does not matter when and on what visas) you can apply for unmarried partner visa._"

So the copy of my parents letter, is just a simple copy? so does the copy of a contract? 

Bertine C I am glad you got your permit =)
Any more info/advice you can give me ??

thank you thank you


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


billacaro said:


> I don't know why he gave this information, but this is his answer
> "_If you can prove that you have been living together for at least 2 years (it does not matter when and on what visas) you can apply for unmarried partner visa._"
> 
> So the copy of my parents letter, is just a simple copy? so does the copy of a contract?
> ...


That lawyer says: "unmarried partner visa." ....and I'm afraid he's mistaken. 

Once again, apply now and submit all the documentation you have. If you do so, in a matter of 2-3 weeks your partner will either get his EEA-FP or you'll be gathering more documents.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## BertineC (Mar 17, 2012)

No, nothing more to add other than to listen/follow Jrge's advice! He helped me with my questions last year and is a great resource. Folks can't help you further on this issue because while we may think we know what the result may be based on current rules, no one knows until you try. If its a negative outcome then you work from there with what you have and we can help you then.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok guys thank you.

Then I will apply with the documents I have, if they are not in English I will make an official translation, and when I have copies I will simply add the passport copy of the person who wrote the letter, if I'm not mistaken
I only need to make a certificate copy of my passport.

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to enclose your own original passport, plus a photocopy, if you are the applicant, as the permit if granted will be placed in it.


----------



## alvert (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello guys,
I write here because I need similar information, and I still don't understand the process.
I have copies of documents (both official and confidential)in english, do I submit them just like this? let's say, a copy of a contract, do I just provide the copy of the contract along the copy of the landlord ID and that's all? 
I don't get it, ehehe


----------

